# Introducing Roxy...AND Dudley!!!!



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Now that we know little Ozzie is going to be ok, (thrilled with the news!) I've been wanting to share with you all news and pics of our latest additions...Roxy and Dudley! 

We had our deposit down on Roxy a couple of weeks before she was born, back in October, and were thrilled when she was born and have been enjoying weekly updates for the last 8 weeks. We went to visit her (4 hours away from us) when she was 5 weeks old, and fell head over heels in love with her...AND the most adorably cute curly wurly little guy, who wouldn't leave us alone! We nicknamed him 'Cuddly Dudley' and on the way home in the car we discussed the pros and cons of the possibility of having him too. I can't quite believe it, but we have loved having Alfie and Dexter together, that we decided to get another pair, and so....that was it!  (Dawn, hope you don't mind us calling our boy Dudley, we know he has a lot to live up to!!  )

They are show cocker, miniature poodle cross, both parents are fox red, and both small. The pups are tiny, weighing just 1.6kg each.

here are a couple of pics:
ROXY


DUDLEY


We brought them home yesterday and its been phenomenal! Dexter and Alfie love them, and they love them right back, they follow each other around and have even been snuggled up together on the rug! Couldn't have asked for a better response from BOTH pairs!  And, the icing on the cake, is that they went to bed at 10.30pm last night, and we didn't hear a peep out of them until 8am this morning!  Seriously, we expected a wet/messy crate, but it was clean as a whistle and they went outside to do their business like little stars! Early days I know, but so far we are blown away! 

ROXY SLEEPING


DEXTER AND ROXY


DEXTER KEEPS AN EYE ON HIS NEW SIS & BRO!


Will take lots more pics and post them when I can.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

OMG - that's amazing!! I want to come to your house for christmas 
I love how they all love each other, please do lots of updates and pictures. 
Wow 4 poos!! Xx
Big welcome to roxy & Dudley x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Tracey, I promise to take lots of photos for you!

I was kinda nervous posting about them on here, like you say 4 poos!  I still keep asking myself if I'm completely mad, but we are totally addicted to our fur-babies, they are like no other breed of dog I've EVER come across. 

I don't go out to work, and hubby works from home, so we are both here all day to share the doggy-duties, and the 'poo-love' as its fondly referred to in our house!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG!!! Unbelieveable!! Thats why I love this site so very much!! Out of consideration for Donna and little Ozzy you kept this wonderful news to yourself, thats so kind of you to do!! AND CONGRATULATIONS!!! They are so adorable and totally beautiful coats! I love the picture of Dexter guarding the little ones!! We would love to see daily updates.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

This is so exciting. You did not have to wait. You are so kind. I am so excited for you. They are beautiful!!!!! We get to go through it together. I can't wait to see the grow up. Take tons of pictures please. 
Love the name Roxy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They are beautiful reds (my favourite) 
Never mind 4 poos, you have 4 puppies!! 
Wow, your all in for so much fun!! I'm going to really enjoy hearing about this lot! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Thank you Nanci, I've been checking up for news of little Ozzie regularly, lying in bed thinking about how heartbreaking it must've been for Donna and her family, keeping EVERYTHING crossed he was going to be ok, and I couldn't wait to share the news with my family, who loved the photos of his adorable little face, and they have been asking me constantly if I had heard anything. It just wouldn't have been right to post our news without knowing Ozzie was ok. 

They are hilarious, Roxy is a little kleptomaniac, she keeps dragging things into her crate, it was hilarious watching her try her best to drag one of my hubby's size 12 shoes in (she tried her best but couldn't quite manage it!!!)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so excited to see more pictures. You all must be having a blast. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Four young poos! Sounds like they fit right in 

They look like little guinea pigs in their crate. 

Makes me realise how big Gandhi is as well now because he looks like dexter, and that puppy is so small next to dexter! Can't believe how fast they grow. 

Hope you have a lovely Christmas with them all! It will definitely be one to remember


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Crazy yes, but the really GOOD kind of crazy. What could be better than four puppies to love!?  The only way you guys can make it up to those of us going emerald green with envy though is to take millions and zillions of photos! Pleeeaaase!!!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Four!
Totally gorgeous. Lucky you.
(I want an Alfie PC too )


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Four!
> Totally gorgeous. Lucky you.
> (I want an Alfie PC too )


Ah, Marzi, I have tried and tried to get one of him, but he's SOOOOOOO darn hard to get a decent pic of, just a black blur every time. 
I have a few terrible (but adorable) ones where I cut their heads off, all blurred etc. but will post them anyway, just so you know I do indeed adore my gorgeous black boy. 





Rubbish photo, (I cut their heads off  ) but this is Alfie and Roxy cuddling on the sofa, with Dexter not far away, just 24 hours after the babies came home!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't wait for Ruth to see Roxy. She has such a Nina look to her.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations Ali. Since I'm not home it makes it hard but two are so much fun and now you have double the fun. I wonder if she will eventually be the boss of all the boys. Can't wait for more pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

OMG just saw this now  Unreal you will now have 4 poo's That is so neat the puppies are adorable! So cute. Wow 4 poo's you are a superstar for sure Can't wait to see more pics all I can say is incredible:baby::baby::ilmc:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, you definitely kept that quiet. Your dogs will be the happiest dogs now, they love their pack. 

The puppies are cute and yes like Donna said little Roxy has a little Nina look. 

Great news Ali. It's lovely that you're at home and get to see them all together all the time. Lucky duck. I would definitely have more, need to give up my day job 

Enjoy and remember any craziness only last a wee while. Sounds like they are great though!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow congratulations, what a lovely Christmas present for you all. It will certainly be one Christmas that you won't forget. They are all adorable. Did they all come from the same breeder?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh that is such lovely news!!!!!! And how very considerate to wait for news of Ozzy, you must have been brimming over from way back in October! They all look so so happy together, I don't think I've ever seen Alfie or Dexter either, so another Chrimbo poo pressie, they're stunning, beautiful waves and curls. When I first read the thread title I thought it'd be some new toys........and I suppose they are the best toys from A & D's point of view  Congratulations, I'd love to be a fly on the wall  :whoo:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Muttley Brody said:


> Wow congratulations, what a lovely Christmas present for you all. It will certainly be one Christmas that you won't forget. They are all adorable. Did they all come from the same breeder?


Thanks, it certainly is a bit crazy in our house at times!!! 

In answer to your question, no, Alfie and Dexter came from a local breeder, and Roxy & Dudley were from another, 4 hours away. We had been keeping our eyes out for a red show/mini cross, and although it was actually a lot sooner than we expected, but the parents were stunning, the breeder was lovely, and she wasn't going to breed from them again until this time next year, and we couldn't wait!!  Couldn't be happier with how its working out though.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thank you for thebeautiful pics of the black blurry one - he'll always provide a wonderful contrast to all the other members of his furpack


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I wonder if she will eventually be the boss of all the boys. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Lol, well, from what we've seen so far, we are convinced that she will indeed be the boss of them all, she is a feisty little lady and is already making herself well and truely known!!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Wow 4 beautiful Poo's!! How exciting for you  Nice to see some grown up pics of Alfie and Dexter


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Omg what babes! They are adorable!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How very dare you - stealing my precious boy's name!!!! No, how can I mind, its an honour - (actually someone local called their new pup Dudley and I did feel a bit miffed for a while but I got over it!!). You are crazy! good crazy though, I would love to have more really but I'm afraid cost is a big thing for us, and being able to visit people and take more with us could be an issue, but how exciting, you will certainly have your hands full, but it is true dogs do like being in a pack and they will probably easier in a lot of ways because of that. Look forward to seeing lots of fun pictures now.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

This is such amazing news!!!!!! and wow! 4 cockapoos!!!! that is amazing what a great house to live in!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow how lucky are you  (and perhaps a little mad:laugh They are so cute. Can't believe how grown up Dexter is looking now. I think Marzi should do a master class in how to photograph black dogs her are always so good, I rarely catch Arlos eyes. Congratulations, enjoy your babies.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Ali of course you are a little mad but what a lovely cockapoo family you have! It's made me want to get two more too! Who wouldn't want four of such a special breed? So glad they have made such a good start what a busy and wonderful Christmas you are going to have!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bautiful and merry Christmas.

You are way ahead of me! You brought your two (first two) home the day after we brought Bailey home. 

I am still getting over the shock of having one dog, and you have now got four!

This time last year I was never having a dog in my house, so who knows what next year could bring.

Although my husband says "no way".


----------



## Cockerpoo (Dec 21, 2013)

Just adorable!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations and celebrations......what lovely, lovely news. Really lovely that they all get along so well. Really happy for you and the four of them look wonderful together.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Um. I'm dying for more pictures 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Um. I'm dying for more pictures
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agreed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I wonder how they all are?? Poo chaos = heaven!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Um. I'm dying for more pictures
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ah Donna, I promise there are some more pics on the way, although many are blurred cos it's all-action and chasing games here!!  Alfie and Dexter are so incredibly tolerant, the littlies just love hanging off their ears, beards and pulling them by the tail, and they just roll over onto their backs and let them!!! The littlies are sleeping through the night, no crate accidents, from 10.30 ish til 7am ish, we are impressed.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Ah Donna, I promise there are some more pics on the way, although many are blurred cos it's all-action and chasing games here!!  Alfie and Dexter are so incredibly tolerant, the littlies just love hanging off their ears, beards and pulling them by the tail, and they just roll over onto their backs and let them!!! The littlies are sleeping through the night, no crate accidents, from 10.30 ish til 7am ish, we are impressed.


I'm a bit concerned about how sleeping well go. Jake and willow sleep with us. I like to keep the crate in my room but with willow as soon as she realized whet Jake was it was all over. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm a bit concerned about how sleeping well go. Jake and willow sleep with us. I like to keep the crate in my room but with willow as soon as she realized whet Jake was it was all over.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You know what Donna, just go with the flow, and I'm sure whatever happens will be just fine. We decided at the beginning not to make too many hard and fast 'rules' or plans, we had rough ideas as to how we'd _like_ it to pan out, but aren't going to fret if/when things go awry. Dudley is doing better with toilet ting, Roxy is dreadful, she refuses to go outside, then comes straight in and does it on the floor!  I just know that little Ozzy will fit into your family like the final piece of a jigsaw, and any little faux pas will be forgiven after his rocky start.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great advice Ali, maybe Jake can always seek refuge in the guinea pig house!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> Ah Donna, I promise there are some more pics on the way, although many are blurred cos it's all-action and chasing games here!!  Alfie and Dexter are so incredibly tolerant, the littlies just love hanging off their ears, beards and pulling them by the tail, and they just roll over onto their backs and let them!!! The littlies are sleeping through the night, no crate accidents, from 10.30 ish til 7am ish, we are impressed.


It sounds wonderful!
I should think Little Dudley and Roxy are exhausted from all that terrorizing of Alfie and Dexter and therefore sleep really, really well!


----------

